# In frequent self-applauses, and inward overweening reflections.



## JM (Nov 18, 2009)

from Discourses upon the Existence and Attributes of God: 

Nothing more ordinary in the natures of men, than a dotage on their own perfections, acquisitions, or actions in the world : "Most think of themselves above what they ought to think (Rom. xii. 3, 4.) Few think of themselves so meanly as they ought to think : this sticks as close to us as our skin ; and as humility is the beauty of grace, this is the filthiest soil of nature. Our thoughts run more delightfully upon the track of our own perfections, than the excellency of God ; and when we find anything of a seeming worth, that may make us glitter in the eyes of the world, how cheerfully do we grasp and embrace ourselves! 

When the grosser profanenesses of men have been discarded, and the floods of them dammed up, the head of corruption, whence they sprang, will swell the higher within, in self-applauding speculations of their own reformation, without acknowledgment of their own weaknesses, and desires of divine assistance to make a further progress. 

"I thank God I am not like this publican ;" ' a self-reflection, with a contempt rather than compassion to his neighbor, is frequent in every Pharisee. The vapors of selfaffections, in our clouded understandings, like those in the air in misty mornings, alter the appearance of things, and make them look bigger than they are. This is thought by some to be the sin of the fallen angels, who, reflecting upon their own natural excellency superior to other creatures, would find a blessedness in their own nature, as God did in his, and make themselves the last end of their actions. It is from this principle we are naturally so ready to compare ourselves rather with those that are below us, than with those that are above us ; and often think those that are above us inferior to us, and secretly glory that we are become none of the meanest and lowest in natural or moral excellencies. 

How far were the gracious penmen of the Scripture from this, who, when possessed and directed by the Spirit of God, and filled with a sense of him, instead of applauding themselves, publish upon record their own faults to all the eyes of the world!


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, that's convicting! Thank you.


----------

